# Fried and fatty foods cause diarrhea! Help!



## Guest (Jun 16, 1999)

Whenever I eat fried or fatty foods I get adominal cramps and diarrhea about 12 hours later and lasts for 6-12hrs. Please, can anybody give me suggestions... except for the obvious (avoid fried/fatty foods). BTW, I'm also Lactose intolerant.Thank you


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Kesty - Hi. Welcome to the Board. I gotta say that for me, fried and fatty foods don't cause the diarrhea! Weird eh? A LOT of people here just can't eat fast food and that type of thing. Myself, I get "D" from a nice supposedly healthy meal like a turkey dinner or roast beef - potatoes and gravy - that type of thing! I can go out and have a greasy old hamburger EVERY day and not be bothered. So, everybody is different...I "think" I'm lactose intolerant too. I went on a no-milk diet and it seemed to help, I still wasn't perfect, but since it DID help a little, my doctor assumed that I'm probably lactose intolerant. I find that for me, taking Lactaid does the trick - I can eat all the pizza, etc. that I want as long as I pop a couple of Lactaids.... Have you tried them? I wish I could offer you some advice but since everybody is different, maybe you'll have to play around with your eating habits and see what helps. But it wouldn't hurt to try the Lactaid for your milk intolerance, if you haven't already - makes life a little easier...Are you taking anything for your IBS? I find that since I started taking Caltrate Plus that I can virtually eat anything I want now, without repercussion. But thats me, not all of us are that lucky. And a sensible diet is obviously what we all should be following...


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Welcome, Kesty!First of all, have you had your gall bladder removed? The gallbaldder serves as a reservoir of bile. Bile breaks down fats in you digestive system. Bile continuously trickles into your stomach, but when you eat a large and/or fatty meal, the gallbladder contracts and squeezes out a larger amount of bile to handle the bigger load. If you don't have your gallbladder, this may be your problem. (Dr.s don't tell us ANY of this when they take them out.)If you still have your gallbladder, it may not be working correctly. Or, there are malabsorption syndromes (celiac sprue) that deal with fat breakdown.Have you seen your dr. about this? What has your Dr. said? You should check this out, and then let us know!Good luck![This message has been edited by Lefty (edited 06-16-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 1999)

I agree with Lefty. I was thinking gall bladder too. Sometimes when people have gall bladder trouble, along with the bowel troubles, there's nausea/vomitting. If this sounds like you go see the Doctor. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 1999)

Oh yeah, one more thing......do have pain radiating to your back when you have these episodes? That is also another gallbladder sign.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 1999)

In response to other previous postings:Yes, I take Ultra-Lactaid tablets... up to 4 of them still, I can not eat pizza without itbothering me







Yes, I still have my gallbladder... whether it's functioning properly... I don't know, I haven't had it checked.No, I do not experience the other symptoms that you mentioned... nasea/vomitting/radiating back pain.Thank you for your feedback... if you think of anything else please let me know.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 1999)

Fatty foods can trigger the urge to make a bowel movement. It has something to do with digestive acids.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Kesty - I had the same problem (esp. with pizza - definate killer for me). I took Levbid and Levsin (the later made me sleepy, so I would only take that with my evening meal - it also helped with my usual morning nausea). This stuff helped me a lot! I still avoided fatty foods, but every once in a while I just HAD to have that pizza!







Ty


----------

